# Some sunset pics from Adelaide, SA



## Chris (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Purdy.

Nice shots, bro. My girl would love those, too (as she's obsessed with sky pics).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 24, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Purdy.
> 
> Nice shots, bro. My girl would love those, too (as she's obsessed with sky pics).


sounds like me, lol

http://www.sevenstring.org/chris/adelaidesunset3.jpg

that one is sick, you have one without the sun? you'd get better sky colours that way...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Actually, if she sounded like you, she'd be obsessed with pics of skinny guys headbanging whilst solo, Jeff.


----------



## FoxZero (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice! These taken with your new DSLR?


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2007)

Nah, these were the SD600.


----------



## FoxZero (Oct 26, 2007)

lol It blows away my parents Powershot S50, then again that cam is kinda gettin old. I don't recall any sunset pics when my parents were in Hawaii, then again I didn't look at all 400 photos.

The third pic down is pretty neat with the foam and all.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Shawn (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful pics and beautiful place too.


----------

